#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Choosing an enginnering course

## BharathMG

Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Enginnering Project titles Problem Identification and Choosing the Neural Network Model Enginnering Formula Book Choosing a right college..... Factors to consider while choosing an engineering college

----------


## lara

> Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this



How can u get sure placement!!!! Nobody can guarantee placement only on the basis of ur branch!!!

----------


## ayuboy

> Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this



Hahaha!! Funny.....[MENTION=4126]BharathMG[/MENTION]: which world are you living in?? Lolzzz

----------


## [FE].Zatak

> Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this


 anything in a good college if u do well there.

----------


## sciengprof

Your placement in any company depends on your hard work and interest in the branch which you have chosen.Choose some best college and your favorite branch which for some extent can guarantee your placement in a good company.

----------


## coolgmlvish

Engineering degree demands sure interest and your hard work in whatever subject u take. Till some extent the reputation and the college chosen helps in intermediate placement in top companies, but there is no such guarantee of sure placement  , so guy just go ahead with your interest

----------


## pverma

If You Get Best College And Branch is not of your interest  then I can't Say It's Worth spending 4 years... Rather you Can Get Your favorite branch in some average college so that you have interest in your core subject  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Don't expect only placement from your studies... you should also seek interest...
and engineering will change your life,.. you fill not bother about placement after completion of four years..
you will find many source of earning after engg...

----------


## cool.taniya

Can u tell me da diff b/w CSE ,Comp Engineering n IT??

----------


## prasanjeet roy

branch doesn't matters, if u r good in key skills your placement is sure.

----------


## karya

> Can u tell me da diff b/w CSE ,Comp Engineering n IT??



Cse means Computer Science and Engg..
Comp engineering and Cse is a sort of same thing..only few subjects differs..depends on syllabus..
IT qnd CSE syllabus upto 3rd year same hota hai..
But after that through IT u become a software enggr..U can go only in software field..
while through CSE u can go to Hardware fileds also..CSe mein Electrical ke subjects padhaye jaate So that in future if student wants to go in Hardware field related to 
electrical thn he must know the basics of tht..In all three of CSE,Comp Engg nd IT..CSE is Best..
Because u not get Comp sci subjects but also some electrical subjects which provides base for ur electrical area for future..
One more thing u shud knw..Some of IT experts nd institutions does not consider IT as engg field..though it has vast scope..
But in this field u not only get competition by ur IT mates but also BCA nd MCA students..So choose Carefully..

----------


## karya

> Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this


with ur interest nd desire..through any branch u can easily get placed..
But without tht its not possible...

----------


## prasanjeet roy

@ karya :-u r wrong here CSE is totally belonging to software field and IT belongs to Hardware field. :(devil):

----------


## saloni

> Can u tell me da diff b/w CSE ,Comp Engineering n IT??


The purist in *Computer  Science* is a researcher at heart. He will  try to make advances in languages,  artificial intelligence,  algorithms, etc. He will be interested in the real  world only so much  as it funds his position, but in reality he wants nothing  more but to  explore ideas and discover new solutions. Alas, few exist. Those  with  Computer Science degrees suffer a lackluster education and simply know  the  theoretics of computer software. They leverage this as programmers  or mix their  technical knowledge with another discipline (e.g.  business, marketing,  etc).

*Information Technology* is,  and always has been, about applying  developed systems to solve  organizational problems. They build and manage the  networks, put in  place the sales-force or HR systems, and solve implementation  issues.  Some program, but only as far as to get the system up and working   correctly.

Bottom Line: A computer science engineer can create new things because  he knows the theories but an IT engineer can only use the existing  things.

This is what I learnt after doing my B tech.

----------


## karya

> The purist in *Computer  Science* is a researcher at heart. He will  try to make advances in languages,  artificial intelligence,  algorithms, etc. He will be interested in the real  world only so much  as it funds his position, but in reality he wants nothing  more but to  explore ideas and discover new solutions. Alas, few exist. Those  with  Computer Science degrees suffer a lackluster education and simply know  the  theoretics of computer software. They leverage this as programmers  or mix their  technical knowledge with another discipline (e.g.  business, marketing,  etc).
> 
> *Information Technology* is,  and always has been, about applying  developed systems to solve  organizational problems. They build and manage the  networks, put in  place the sales-force or HR systems, and solve implementation  issues.  Some program, but only as far as to get the system up and working   correctly.
> 
> Bottom Line: A computer science engineer can create new things because  he knows the theories but an IT engineer can only use the existing  things.
> 
> This is what I learnt after doing my B tech.



*She is a freasher..she dnt evn knw..what are the AI,ADA subjects nd rest of the subjects..these are completely new to her mam..

*

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=3861]karya[/MENTION] -So  Can u tell me da diff b/w CSE ,Comp Engineering n IT??

----------


## karya

> [MENTION=3861]karya[/MENTION] -So  Can u tell me da diff b/w CSE ,Comp Engineering n IT??


*sorry for late rply..but i think i had already replied...
Ok let me do again..
First tell ur interest of area..
kon se subjects mein tum acchi hoo nd u luvd dat..?
it makes me easy to make u clear everything..Ok..
jaldi reply dena Ok..
*

----------


## mangzee

> Guys.. Which engineering course is considered to be sure placement???? Help with this


bro...as long as u r talented and skilled u can get any job......as a matter of fact u can start ur own company...y do u need these jobs when u can give job thousands of ppl... ;)  :):   :):

----------


## cool.taniya

Can you guyz tell me wat actually is mathematics and computing branch???
Wat r its future scope??

----------


## prasanjeet roy

> Can you guyz tell me wat actually is mathematics and computing branch???
> Wat r its future scope??


Dear Tanya,
Mathematics is a stream is to be chosen after 10th for going with the engineering,
and computer science is a branch in engg,

----------


## cool.taniya

> Dear Tanya,
> Mathematics is a stream is to be chosen after 10th for going with the engineering,
> and computer science is a branch in engg,


i knw wat u said , i m nt asking abt it
it is nt wat u r telling,its an engneering branch
I m asking abt mathematics and computing branch
Aren't u aware f dis branch, it is taught in iits like delhi ,gwahati

----------


## mangzee

nope.....never heard abt this course.....  :(shake):

----------


## prasanjeet roy

I also dont know about this branch, may it is a local branch of gwht or delhi,

----------


## cool.taniya

Hoping somebody else answers my query as soon as possible!!

----------


## karya

> @ karya :-u r wrong here CSE is totally belonging to software field and IT belongs to Hardware field.


_Naah Sir ji..CSE offers hardware and software both but....IT offers only Software..
though they have same syllabus till 3 rd year..check out bro Once.._ :):

----------


## karya

> Can you guyz tell me wat actually is mathematics and computing branch???
> Wat r its future scope??


IIT Delhi offers *4 years* B.Tech. degree in the following disciplines.


Chemical Engineering Civil Engineering Computer Science & Engineering Electrical Engineering Electrical Engineering (Power) Engineering Physics Mechanical Engineering Production and Industrial Engineering Textile Technology

IIT Delhi offers *5 years* Integrated M.Tech degree  in the following disciplines.


Master of Technology in Mathematics and Computing  

_You must be talking about this but its a m tech degree.._

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




> Hoping somebody else answers my query as soon as possible!!


_Any more query..._??? :):

----------


## coolsajal4

i have  great interest in physics(mechanics,electricity,magnetism) but not much in mathematics(calculus) so which branch should i opt for?? please help!!

----------


## karya

> i have  great interest in physics(mechanics,electricity,magnetism) but not much in mathematics(calculus) so which branch should i opt for?? please help!!


_You can opt..
mechanical..
EEE..
ECE..
ICE..
Civil..
if also have interest in computers thn..IT and CSE also..
Easy also..
But tell m tll u..u have to study Applied mathmatics till 3rd sem which ever branch u opt..
No choices..B S grewal..A very gud book for Applied Mathematics for engg maths n GATE preparation..
check once only tht much u have to study which is in tht book...
Also which ever branch u opt first year same for all branches..
all ovr india..just have different subject names..but the actual content is same everywhere..
whats are your priorties ??what ar the options with u ??
_

----------


## coolsajal4

i hv air-12336 cat-op. h.s.-m.p  . is IT a good for branch?? and what are future scope civil?? i m thinking for civil at trichy or IT at surathkal, also please suggest me for what i m open to with this rank.

----------


## Salman94

Thanks for clearing this thing out. :(clap):

----------


## vrishtisingh

placement depends on your interest, knowledge, college placement cell, college brand...so to get all these...you must create interest....

----------


## hitesh190289

as far s above people suggests they are absolute true but it aslo depends on ur college ur stream ur academics and most imp ur luck

----------


## Apsira

Getting a placement based not only course that will be based on our talent. So which course do you like or interested that can do..

----------


## prasen.jgec2k9

engg. is based on ancient fundamental...so look 4 dis n u found urself der...

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

 :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow): ​

----------

